# Fall River cop cleared of helping crime boss



## kwflatbed

By ROB MARGETTA, Standard-Times staff writer

BOSTON - Fall River Police Officer David Lafleur hugged his uncle and his lawyers after a jury found him not guilty of perjury and obstruction of justice in federal court yesterday.

"I told everybody that I didn't lie, and the truth has come out," he said later.

In the hallway outside the courtroom, Officer Lafleur's family and friends shook his hand and slapped his back.

His uncle, Wilfred Lafleur, who flew from Florida to testify on behalf of his nephew, gripped defense attorney Jeffrey Denner's arm. "What can I say? I love you!" he said.

While the defense team was speaking with reporters, a cell phone rang for Officer Lafleur, who has been on unpaid suspension from the force since his May 2004 indictment. It was Fall River Chief John M. Souza.

"The chief said he had something for me," Officer Lafleur said. "I asked what it was and he said 'Badge No. 70."

The Police Department confirmed the reinstatement.

Officer Lafleur had been accused of providing information and protection to his alleged friend, Southeastern Massachusetts crime boss Timothy Mello, in the 1990s in exchange for gifts and favors.

Mr. Mello, now serving 12 years for racketeering and other charges, testified in the case for the prosecution, as did Officer Lafleur's cousin, Vincent Schieri, a convicted Mello associate. Mr. Schieri said he witnessed the transactions between the two.

But before the jurors left to deliberate, Judge Joseph L. Tauro told them that the two convicts are classified as "accomplices" and their testimony had to be scrutinized more closely than other witnesses in the case.

The jury took over five hours to make its decision.

Prosecutor Brian T. Kelly offered no comment, other than saying, "We always respect the jury's verdict."

Mr. Denner said he and co-counsel R. Bradford Bailey were pleased with the ruling.

"We feel the jury's verdict is in accordance with the evidence," he said.

Mr. Bailey added, "Justice has absolutely been done in this case."

Much of the defense team's strategy revolved around damaging the credibility of Mr. Mello and Mr. Schieri, saying that they were trying to curry favor with the government by making false accusations.

Both men received reduced sentences in exchange for information they gave. Mr. Schieri served just under a year in prison.

They "would have done anything to save themselves," Mr. Denner said.

The government's case lacked evidence that could corroborate the testimony of Mr. Mello and Mr. Schieri, he said.

Officer Lafleur thanked his attorneys and said he was looking forward to going back on the job, although his first priority is spending time with his 4-year-old daughter and 6-year-old son.

"I love being a policeman," he said. "I love the city I work in."

Mr. Bailey said the issue of whether Officer Lafleur will receive back pay hasn't been addressed yet.

"We would hope so," he said. "That's a determination for the city of Fall River to make."

The city paid for Officer Lafleur's defense as a result of a collective bargaining agreement with the Fall River patrolmen's unit.

Mr. Denner thanked the Fall River police "for standing behind" Officer Lafleur. Several officers, including Chief Souza, testified for the defense. At least one officer remained with the Lafleur family at all times while they waited for a verdict.

Officer Lafleur said he didn't want to comment extensively about Mr. Mello, Mr. Schieri and his other accusers, but said, "I obviously have some ill feelings. I went through hell for a few years and so did my family."

He said he's looking to the future.

"We look forward to Mr. Lafleur becoming Officer Lafleur again as soon as possible," Mr. Denner said.

Contact Rob Margetta

at [email protected]

Date of Publication: May 10, 2006 on Page A07


----------



## kwflatbed

*Defense attorney says Mello accusations without merit* 


_By ROB MARGETTA, Standard-Times staff writer _

BOSTON - The allegations convicted crime boss Timothy Mello made against Southeastern Massachusetts law enforcement officials in federal court last week are baseless, according to the defense team that first brought the officials' names up. 
Mr. Mello took the stand last Wednesday in the perjury case of Fall River Police Officer David Lafleur, saying he had paid the officer for favors and protection. 
During cross examination by defense attorney Jeffrey Denner, Mello also confirmed he had provided FBI investigators and a grand jury with "incriminating evidence" about Bristol County District Attorney Paul F. Walsh Jr., Sheriff Thomas M. Hodgson, District Court Judge Daniel Turcotte, state Sen. Mark C.W. Montigny and others. 
But, after Officer Lafleur was found not guilty on charges of perjury and obstruction of justice yesterday, Mr. Denner called Mr. Mello the "poster child for reasonable doubt" who shouldn't be trusted. 
"The allegation against all those people were baseless," he said. 
The defense attorney added that no evidence exists against the officials, except for Mr. Mello's words. 
Mr. Denner said Mr. Mello has tried to buy his way to a shorter prison sentence by making corruption allegations. The crime boss was able to barter his testimony on members of his crime ring for a deal with the government that brought his prison sentence from a minimum 20 years to the 12 he's now serving, Mr. Denner said. 
"Mr. Mello would accuse anyone and in fact did almost accuse everyone in this public corruption charge," Mr. Denner said. 
He said the crime boss' testimony against any of the officials mentioned would "absolutely" not stand up in court. 
During the trial, Mr. Denner named the four officials listed above, along with retired Fall River Police Officer Paul Carey, Court Clerk David Cassidy, retired FBI Special Agent Bob Hargraves and former Correctional Officer Peter Medeiros (now imprisoned on drug charges). 
The crime boss confirmed that he gave information on all of them. In his closing, Mr. Denner said that if the government put stock in Mr. Mello's accusations, some of the officials would have been indicted. 
Prosecutors said in court that they have no evidence to show that Mr. Mello has ever falsely accused anyone, but refused to comment further after the trial. 
All of the officials mentioned in court - except for Mr. Carey, Mr. Cassidy and Mr. Medeiros, who could not be reached - denied any wrongdoing to The Standard-Times. 
Yesterday, Sheriff Hodgson said he helped put Mr. Mello behind bars. 
"I'm the one that assigned two of my people ... to investigate this case," he said. 
If there's an allegation of public corruption made to a grand jury, "that's absolutely something that the prosecutors have an obligation to follow up on," Sheriff Hodgson said. 
But he added that he is confident in his and his office's integrity. 
"I have spent my entire adult life trying to put people like Mr. Mello behind bars," he said. "Mr. Mello, on the other hand, spent his entire adult life trying to manipulate and con to get what he wanted."

Contact Rob Margetta 
at [email protected]









*/Standard-Times file photo Members of the Mello Organization in this photo from the 1990s are, from left, William "Billy X" Xifaras, currently serving a five-year prison term for witness intiimidation; Frank "Bruno" Moniz, serving an eight-year prison sentence; Joseph "Cowboy" Hayes, a Fall River bookie who died in 2000; Timothy "Timmy the Bat" Mello, who built his own crime family in Greater New Bedford; Joseph Mello, aka, Ricky Adams, a bookie and enforcer who plotted to kill a detective and who died in 2002; and Kenneth Daniello, a former Mello business partner now in the federal Witness Protection Program.*
Date of Publication: May 10, 2006 on Page A07


----------



## kwflatbed

Mello's claims stir little reaction 
By Jack Spillane, Standard-Times staff writer

Local public officials yesterday downplayed the idea that some of them continue to be under investigation by federal prosecutors. 
Only Bristol County Sheriff Thomas M. Hodgson would say he was concerned about the U.S. attorney's defense of former SouthCoast mob boss Timothy Mello's accusations at the perjury trial of Fall River Police Officer David LaFleur. 
Officer LaFleur was found not guilty yesterday. 
On Monday, Assistant U.S. Attorney George W. Vien, in closing arguments at the perjury trial of the Fall River officer, told a federal jury there was "no evidence" Mr. Mello "ever falsely accused" any of eight SouthCoast elected officials, law enforcement officers and a judge. 
Such well-known public figures as Bristol District Attorney Paul F. Walsh Jr., state Sen. Mark C.W. Montigny and 3rd District Court Judge David Turcotte yesterday offered only vague comments, or no comment, on the assertions by the U.S. Attorney's Office. 
There is no requirement that trial attorneys - both for the prosecution and defense - back up closing statements made to a jury with hard evidence. 
Sheriff Hodgson said he will not be "second-guessing" U.S. Attorney Michael Sullivan's staff for defending Mr. Mello's criminal wrongdoing charge against him. He admitted, however, he was "frustrated" with their statements. 
Both Mr. Sullivan and Sheriff Hodgson are Republicans; Mr. Walsh and Mr. Montigny are Democrats. 
"Was I disappointed to see a general comment like that? Yes," the sheriff said. "It was over-generalized and opened me up personally to all sorts of speculation." 
District Attorney Walsh referred all comment about the U.S. attorney's statements to Assistant District Attorney Gerald FitzGerald. 
Mr. FitzGerald pointed The Standard-Times to a prepared statement saying all public servants risk being "smeared" by anyone with an "ax to grind." 
Asked whether the U.S. Attorney's Office has an ax to grind against the Bristol County district attorney, Mr. FitzGerald said the prepared statement would be the office's only statement. 
A spokesman for Sen. Montigny declined to talk about the U.S. attorney's defense of Mr. Mello's testimony. 
"Mark's reputation for integrity speaks for itself," said William Burns. 
Judge Turcotte, who has previously said he doesn't know anything about Mr. Mello's claims, declined comment on the statements of the federal prosecutors. 
Retired Fall River police officer Paul Carey; Second District Court Clerk David Cassidy; and FBI Special Agent Bob Hargraves - about whom Mr. Mello said he provided "extensive criminal information" - could not be reached for comment yesterday. 
Former Bristol Corrections Officer Peter Medeiros - also accused by Mr. Mello - is currently serving a federal prison sentence for running a New Bedford drug ring. 
U.S. Attorney Sullivan yesterday declined a Standard-Times request for an interview about the closing statements of his staff in the LaFleur trial. 
After the prosecution made its closing remarks Monday, The Standard-Times asked assistant U.S. attorneys Vien and Brian Kelly about how their statements reflected on the eight SouthCoast officials Mr. Mello had made accusations against. Both declined comment. 
Mr. Kelly did not return a telephone call on the same topic yesterday.

Staff writer Rob Margetta contributed to this report. 
Contact Jack Spillane 
at [email protected] 
Date of Publication: May 10, 2006 on Page A07


----------

